
Ask HN: The Trend of Lightweight Virtualization? - wilsonny
Lightweight virtualization has been developing over recent years. There are a lot of new runtimes and VMMs have been introduced such as kata containers, ignite, firecracker, and cloud hypervisor.<p>However, it seems like these lightweight virtualizations are just pretty much the same as managing Qemu&#x2F;KVM VMs using docker and&#x2F;or Kubernetes. Does anyone have some insight of the possible future of this area? What could be the final outcome of this area with the convergence of these techniques?<p>Thanks<p>Wilson
======
eyberg
We (NanoVMs) are looking at unikernels - that is reworking the guest. Also,
while they reside on top of a hypervisor there is plenty of work that can be
done to advance the state of the art here. NFV, 5G, and edge deployments are
going to drive a lot of attention here.

I wouldn't discount the work of firecracker here because that is more on the
line of reworking the monitor versus the guest which really hasn't had a ton
of attention in the past. Other work here includes things like Solo5.

~~~
wilsonny
thanks

